# AEK to be relegated?



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

OK, we all know how crappy AEK had been in Europe this year. Of course the fact that they finished last in EL doesn't reflect the true abilities of the team. They lost more than half of their games with 5-point margins (or less), they played their first 5-6 games without Dikoudis, etc, etc. These are not excuses. AEK did not deserve to qualify, but surely they didn't deserve to win only one game. Of course in the end they abandoned their effort to win games (they lost Kakiouzis too) and the team was surely in crisis. After the end of their EL adventure, AEK thought thet they could focus exclusively on the Greek League in order to achieve something good. However, since then, they lost to Peristeri (who up to then was in the last 3 positions) and subsequently lost at home to PAOK (who were out of shape, since they had lost a number of consecutive games in Greece and Europe, with the last one being the game against last-placed Panionios in Thessaloniki). AEK got into a deeper crisis. 

On top of that it was announced today that 15 points will be subtracted from AEK (in the greek league) because the club failed to pay an amount of money that was held from an ex-player (last played for the club in 1993-1994!!) called G.Pioukas (does anyone know who is he, by the way?) who now plays in the lower amateur championship with Aegaleo (Aegaleo has a basketball team? Wow, I'm impressed!). AEK is therefore facing relegation. When I initially read about it in a wabsite I didn't pay much attention (there have been countless similar cases in the past for which nothing eventually happened) but then I realized that these news were in every single sport (or not) webpage. So it must be serious. And we shouldn't forget that AEK's volleyball team was relegated 2 years ago for the same reasons. 

It must be tough to be an AEK fan nowadays. Isn't that right "suspect"?


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Panionios Thessaloniki and Iraklis Athens, I guess...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> Panionios Thessaloniki and Iraklis Athens, I guess...


What do you mean?  

(I've tried hard, but I can't figure out...)


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

I mean that... 



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> ...and subsequently lost at home to PAOK (who were out of shape, since they had lost a number of consecutive games in Greece and Europe, with the last one being the game against last-placed *Panionios in Thessaloniki*).


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: AEK to be relegated?*



> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> I mean that...


But yes, I meant that *PAOK* lost from Panionios in Thessaloniki (when I was talking about PAOK being out of shape!).

Besides AEK hasn't lost to Panionios this year.

So,  to you!


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

I've lost (but it's referees' fault).  
ULEB is corrupted.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> I've lost (but it's referees' fault).
> ULEB is corrupted.


:laugh:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

It's about time something like this happened. The greek league should get rid of all the clubs that don't pay their players no matter how big those clubs are. Who cares if aek paok or whoever are historical clubs? The rules are for everyone.
The next step for the league would be to add a few more teams that are not from Athens or Thesaloniki and also to not allow teams to play in stadiums that are too small or too old.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> It's about time something like this happened. The greek league should get rid of all the clubs that don't pay their players no matter how big those clubs are. Who cares if aek paok or whoever are historical clubs? The rules are for everyone.
> The next step for the league would be to add a few more teams that are not from Athens or Thesaloniki and also to not allow teams to play in stadiums that are too small or too old.


Yeah! As far as I know some athenian teams wanted to move to other cities but this wasn't allowed by some stupid laws (I don't remember details). 
I just remember that Papagou (when they were playing in A1) wanted to move to Lamia and also Sporting, I think, to Rhodes or Pyrgos. That would be really nice. But now that this law does not exist (Makedonikos had taken advantage of this and moved to Kozani) some teams like Near East or Ionikos should do it too. Too bad KAOD were relegated last season, and too bad Olimpia Larissa will do so, as well, this year. At least Appollon Patron is coming back. 


WP: Your buddy showed them (the Vazelous) 

Pelekanos: 19p, 1/1 ft, 6/8 2p, 2/4 3p, 7 reb, 4steals, 2 blocks, in 32 min with a TENDEX of 0.841!!


....and Peristeri-PAO: 70-57!


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah Pelekanos was awesome today (just saw the game)... Panathinaikos was a total joke....

Anyway about AEK we won't be relegated. I don't understand why they are punishing us... We are paying our players..... it's just that we just pay them a couple of months to late....
Our performances in the Euroleague were a big dissapointment and i think that Dragan Sakota has a big responsibility for the failure...The foreigners he brought were just awful (Rillie,Woodberry, Jastritijevic,Carr last year to name a few) and besides Zisis and Tapoutos hasn't improved ... well to be honest i think that they are worse this year....
I hope we loose today so that he will get kicked.. It's time for him to go...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Yeah Pelekanos was awesome today (just saw the game)... Panathinaikos was a total joke....
> 
> Anyway about AEK we won't be relegated. I don't understand why they are punishing us... We are paying our players..... it's just that we just pay them a couple of months to late....
> ...


I don't agree with you. It's not Sakota's fault. He asked for more funding from the club's bureau but they denied. The players he had to choose were pretty cheap and the chances were that they weren't going to be good. Sure, Sakota has some responsibility but I think "Granitsas and the rest" are the ones that are the main perpetrators of current AEK's condition. And if you see more deeply into this issue, you will realize that it is AEK-fan's fault because they never "loved" this team and consequently made its chairmen not to invest in it. 

You are right about Tapoutos. Now that Kakiouzis had gone, it was his chance to show himself, but in the last few games (and throughout the year so far) he has been simply "absent". What's wrong with him? Do you think his coach has to do with this? It would be a shame for him to be wasted. He should have been in the NT by now, but I doubt he will even be considered.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Well, you beaten Maroussi in a very interesting game, by Blackney's buzzer-beater lay up. I think this is the first time, for the whole of this season, that AEK is winning a game in the final seconds. Both in Euroleague and in the domestic league, AEK had lost 8-9 games when it was coming to last second deciders. At last they won one! I think that one player that AEK owns a lot this season is Betts. The englishman is a real rock inside the boards and alongside Dikoudis they struggle to save AEK's reputation. 


And something off-topic. I REALLY REALLY like, this season, AEK's jerseys (especially the away-black ones). They are soooooo cool.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> WP: Your buddy showed them (the Vazelous)
> Pelekanos: 19p, 1/1 ft, 6/8 2p, 2/4 3p, 7 reb, 4steals, 2 blocks, in 32 min with a TENDEX of 0.841!!
> ....and Peristeri-PAO: 70-57!


Yes, I've seen the game broadcasted by ERT-sat and I couldn't believe to my eyes. I've heard Pelekanos this evening and he was like always, like nothing happened. Did he play the best game of his career? No, he asked me about my girlfriend, job, university, family, etc...
What to say? I can't delete his sms from my mobile phone: "I consider you as a brother", simply because it's the same for me. He's my "aderfakis", I can't forget how he has helped me in a bad moment of my life and I'll always wish to him the best in everything...


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I disagree with you Zelena. Yeah we reduced our budget a lot however he could and should been able to find better american players. I mean look at Willie Solomon, Maurice Evans, Jason Hart, Nesby, are these players really that expensive????
No I don't think so... If we had a decent coach we wouldn't be in the situation that we are today
His selection of foreign players has been just awful.....
I totally lost my respect for him after he blamed Blackney after a loss... When we are loosing he alway blames the referees and the players.. it's never his fault.....




> You are right about Tapoutos. Now that Kakiouzis had gone, it was his chance to show himself, but in the last few games (and throughout the year so far) he has been simply "absent". What's wrong with him? Do you think his coach has to do with this? It would be a shame for him to be wasted. He should have been in the NT by now, but I doubt he will even be considered.


The way he plays right now he will probably end up in A2.....Very athletic but he can't do anything else than dunk...


BTW 
Willie Solomon is one of my fav players this year....I would love to see him play for my team


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> I disagree with you Zelena. Yeah we reduced our budget a lot however he could and should been able to find better american players. I mean look at Willie Solomon, Maurice Evans, Jason Hart, Nesby, are these players really that expensive????
> No I don't think so... If we had a decent coach we wouldn't be in the situation that we are today
> His selection of foreign players has been just awful.....
> ...


Yeah, I've noticed that about Sakota. After a loss he always blames someone of his players. I mean, he could do so in the locker rooms but in not in the press conference. Like when AEK lost to Peristeri and he blamed Betts. Betts is probably the best player of AEK this season. Even if he had a bad game, Sakota shouldn't make such a fuss. 

Solomon is indeed very good. A bit selfish but good. I don't think he'll stay in Europe for next year though. His aim is to return to NBA, and that's what he'll do after his (short?) european adventure with Aris. 

Do you know if Sakota gets sacked whether his son will remain in AEK or not? Sakota-junior could be a real jewel for AEK in the future. Don't you agree?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Something totally irelevant but........what happened to our Moderator? Have you noticed that his name (by the OPB forum link) has dissapeared?

Why is that JGK?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Something totally irelevant but........what happened to our Moderator? Have you noticed that his name (by the OPB forum link) has dissapeared?
> 
> Why is that JGK?


OK, you can ignore the above question I made.

Our mod will keep being our mod. I was just informed that he got promoted! He now has power all over the site !!

Well done JGK!

:cheers:


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

hmm....JGKoblenz...you are the big boss now


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Thanks everyone.


Hey, what is that? I didn't vote for him! I wanted as moderator Erciyes! 
Let's go with protests! Riots! Fight the kings!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> I wanted as moderator Erciyes!


Only the thought of that makes me puke......... :hurl:
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

No, seriously.......Can you imagine that? It was going to be so funny...and pathetic at the same time.

Erciyes. A moderator in a Forum.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Erciyes. A moderator in a Forum.:laugh: :laugh:


www.erciyes.com 
It exists.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> 
> 
> www.erciyes.com
> It exists.


:laugh: 
For a moment I was petrified! I thought he had a personal web-page where he posted his brilliant ideas!!

All I have to say is .....oooooof.


----------

